# Online Bachelor's Degree in Bible/Theology from a Reformed perspective? Any?



## newperthpastor

Hi all. I have a church member who wants to take some Bible and Theology courses for personal edification, but wants the courses to help him work towards finishing a Bachelor's degree which he began but never finished. He also wants the classes to be online, as he is older and unwilling to relocate. And he wants the classes to be from a Reformed perspective, too. 

1. Bachelor's Degree in Bible/Theology
2. Online
3. Reformed

So far I'm not finding anything that fits the description.
Are there any programs out there that fit the bill?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## pegasister

I'm 22, just got an Associate's in "Science and the Arts", and am currently in some kind of limbo. I want to teach high school or college, but I've vacillated between history and biblical studies as my field of focus for a few years now. For a while my interest has been heavier on the Bible side, and I've been looking for a means of getting a BA in theology/biblical studies myself. ...I'll be watching this thread with interest (but trying not to get my hopes up)!


----------



## newperthpastor

Here's what I've found so far, going through the list of calvinistic colleges on wikipedia
List of Calvinist educational institutions in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Calvin College... no?
Central College... not for bible/theology
Covenant College... no online degrees
Dordt College... no
Erskine College... NO
Geneva College... not for bible/theology
Grove City College... NO
Hope College... has some online courses, but don't know about a full degree yet
Kuyper College... NO

Master's College... will soon, in November 2015 (projected). From their doctrinal statement, they seem to be Calvinistic, but Pretrib Dispensational Millenialists. Weird. Oh, wait. John Macarthur is president, I see.

New Saint Andrews College... I don't think so. 
Northwestern College... not for Bible/Theology
Providence Christian College... no
Redeemer University College... no
Trinity Christian College... only criminal justice
Union University... masters in Christian Studies, but no Bachelor's
Ursinus College... no
Whitefield College... no


----------



## Edward

If you are willing to forego the 'reformed' requirement (it is 3rd on the list) you might want to check out Liberty. They have a massive online program. Liberty University Online | Religion


----------



## Andres

If he only wants the courses for personal edification, then why the requirement that it also lead to a Bachelors degree? If you remove the degree requirement, you would likely open the door for many more options. With that said, I think The North American Reformed Seminary (TNARS) would meet all of the requirements.


----------



## TylerRay

Belhaven University has a fully online B. A. in Biblical Studies. It's a Presbyterian College, and my understanding is that it mainly has ties with the conservative end of the PCUSA, but there are PCA guys there, too. It looks like their Bible department has a man who graduated from RTS and one that graduated from TEDS.

Online Bachelor of Arts in Biblical Studies at Belhaven University


----------



## God'sElectSaint

Andres said:


> If he only wants the courses for personal edification, then why the requirement that it also lead to a Bachelors degree? If you remove the degree requirement, you would likely open the door for many more options. With that said, I think The North American Reformed Seminary (TNARS) would meet all of the requirements.



I think your right Andres but I am not sure if they are accredited they look like a very promising online school though.


----------



## Andres

God'sElectSaint said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he only wants the courses for personal edification, then why the requirement that it also lead to a Bachelors degree? If you remove the degree requirement, you would likely open the door for many more options. With that said, I think The North American Reformed Seminary (TNARS) would meet all of the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your right Andres but I am not sure if they are accredited they look like a very promising online school though.
Click to expand...


I didn't see where the OP had accreditation as one of the requirements so that's why I suggested it.


----------



## arapahoepark

God'sElectSaint said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he only wants the courses for personal edification, then why the requirement that it also lead to a Bachelors degree? If you remove the degree requirement, you would likely open the door for many more options. With that said, I think The North American Reformed Seminary (TNARS) would meet all of the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your right Andres but I am not sure if they are accredited they look like a very promising online school though.
Click to expand...


Andres also mentioned personal edification.


----------



## Grimmson

pegasister said:


> I'm 22, just got an Associate's in "Science and the Arts", and am currently in some kind of limbo. I want to teach high school or college, but I've vacillated between history and biblical studies as my field of focus for a few years now. For a while my interest has been heavier on the Bible side, and I've been looking for a means of getting a BA in theology/biblical studies myself. ...I'll be watching this thread with interest (but trying not to get my hopes up)!



Dan and Emily, part of the issue for the two scenarios I am assuming is accreditation as well. I am sure there stuff out there for a bachelor degree, but I been waiting for 3 years to find a 3 unit systematic class that will transfer so that I can complete my HT degree from WSC. And as a high school teacher, summers or online is the only way I can do it unless a school is willing to work with me. Which I have not found one yet that is willing, and that includes WTS (which I email twice a year on this issue for three years) and any other accredited reformed seminary I have contacted. So I can understand the frustration.


----------



## Abeard

Have you considered MINTS? 

http://www.mints.edu/


----------



## reaganmarsh

If your man doesn't mind a baptistic perspective, Boyce College (the undergrad arm of SBTS) has an online bachelors in biblical/theological studies. Boyce College | Weâ€™re Serious About the Gospel.


----------



## DMcFadden

What about the school R.C. Sproul is sponsoring? It would be great for enrichment.


----------



## reaganmarsh

DMcFadden said:


> What about the school R.C. Sproul is sponsoring? It would be great for enrichment.



Yes, Reformation Bible College may be an option for this brother.


----------



## Andres

DMcFadden said:


> What about the school R.C. Sproul is sponsoring? It would be great for enrichment.



I thought of them too but I didnt think they were online yet.


----------



## Andres

From Reformation Bible College's FAQ:



> Are any of your degrees offered online or through distance learning?
> RBC is beginning to offer select courses online. We have plans to grow our online course offerings; however, we are moving forward carefully as we want to make sure that the quality of education is not decreased in our efforts of making it available online. We do not offer degrees online. Please contact us to learn more.


----------



## newperthpastor

Grimmson said:


> pegasister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 22, just got an Associate's in "Science and the Arts", and am currently in some kind of limbo. I want to teach high school or college, but I've vacillated between history and biblical studies as my field of focus for a few years now. For a while my interest has been heavier on the Bible side, and I've been looking for a means of getting a BA in theology/biblical studies myself. ...I'll be watching this thread with interest (but trying not to get my hopes up)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan and Emily, part of the issue for the two scenarios I am assuming is accreditation as well. I am sure there stuff out there for a bachelor degree, but I been waiting for 3 years to find a 3 unit systematic class that will transfer so that I can complete my HT degree from WSC. And as a high school teacher, summers or online is the only way I can do it unless a school is willing to work with me. Which I have not found one yet that is willing, and that includes WTS (which I email twice a year on this issue for three years) and any other accredited reformed seminary I have contacted. So I can understand the frustration.
Click to expand...


Seminaries have quite a few things available online when it comes to Master's degrees... but for BACHELOR's degree, I'm not finding anything. 

Yes, I'd bet that trying to find something specifically as a Historical Theology degree would be impossible. My friend isn't looking for any specific degree, just something generally Bible/Theology/Christian which is a Bachelor's degree online. I don't know if he cares about accreditation; that wasn't something I thought to ask him about.


----------



## Hamalas

If he doesn't care too much about accreditation I'd say check out Whitefield College. That's where I am currently studying and I'd be happy to answer questions.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

You might have him consider tuition free programs at TNARS: | The North American Reformed Seminary

Given the seminary's shortage of regular faculty mentors, the undergrad programs presently require an approved local faculty mentor to work with the student.


----------



## newperthpastor

Hamalas said:


> If he doesn't care too much about accreditation I'd say check out Whitefield College. That's where I am currently studying and I'd be happy to answer questions.



I've looked at Whitefield's website, and it doesn't seem to offer online education. Does it?


----------



## RamistThomist

If it is just for personal edification only, why not download 30 courses from RTS Itunes U, download the syllabi, and get busy? It's free (excepting cost of textbooks).


----------



## newperthpastor

ReformedReidian said:


> If it is just for personal edification only, why not download 30 courses from RTS Itunes U, download the syllabi, and get busy? It's free (excepting cost of textbooks).



He's hoping to also get a Bachelor's degree out of it.


----------



## Edward

TylerRay said:


> Belhaven University has a fully online B. A. in Biblical Studies



I hadn't thought of Belhaven. Probably a better bet than Liberty. I wouldn't want the historic ties to PCUSA scare me off - it probably has more direct ties to First Presbyterian in Jackson (PCA) than it does to the liberal denomination.


----------



## TylerRay

Edward said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belhaven University has a fully online B. A. in Biblical Studies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought of Belhaven. Probably a better bet than Liberty. I wouldn't want the historic ties to PCUSA scare me off - it probably has more direct ties to First Presbyterian in Jackson (PCA) than it does to the liberal denomination.
Click to expand...


I know someone who has studied at the Dalton, GA extension. I know she had Sproul and some other good reading assigned. But the Dalton extension borrows several professors from Covenant College, so it might be stronger than the others. I don't know much about the online program.

As with many schools, the instructors determine how solid the doctrine is going to be.


----------



## TylerRay

newperthpastor said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't care too much about accreditation I'd say check out Whitefield College. That's where I am currently studying and I'd be happy to answer questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at Whitefield's website, and it doesn't seem to offer online education. Does it?
Click to expand...


Everything Whitefield does is online; they don't have a brick-and-mortar campus. That being said, they aren't accredited, so the degree may not even be recognized (provided he wants to use the degree in some professional line of work); also, I doubt they would accept many of his previously earned credits.


----------



## newperthpastor

I'll be looking into Belhaven. I have a good friend and fellow pastor who attended there, and sent his son there, too. I see it has a lot of RTS grads teaching in its program, so that's something positive.

Tell me some more about Whitefield... quality, faculty, cost, etc.

What about Northwestern Seminary? It doesn't seem to have accreditation, but does have an online degree... I'm wondering about the quality, as I'm unfamiliar with it.


----------



## TylerRay

newperthpastor said:


> I'll be looking into Belhaven. I have a good friend and fellow pastor who attended there, and sent his son there, too. I see it has a lot of RTS grads teaching in its program, so that's something positive.
> 
> Tell me some more about Whitefield... quality, faculty, cost, etc.



Whitefield College is connected with Whitefield Theological Seminary, which is affiliated with the RPC(GA) (particularly with Christ Presbyterian Church in Lakeland, I think). They are very sound doctrinally, the RPC(GA) allowing a limited number of exceptions to the Westminster Standards (which are enumerated in their constitution). 

The lectures are pre-recorded, and not all of the "faculty" are available for questions (nor even alive, in some cases), but they probably have some of the best lecture series available for their subjects. Some of the professors include Jay Adams, Gordon Clark, Francis Schaeffer, J. G. Vos, and Greg Bahnsen. There will certainly be contact with faculty, but not necessarily with the lecturer for the particular course being taken.

It's very inexpensive ($80 per credit hour).


----------



## RamistThomist

newperthpastor said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is just for personal edification only, why not download 30 courses from RTS Itunes U, download the syllabi, and get busy? It's free (excepting cost of textbooks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's hoping to also get a Bachelor's degree out of it.
Click to expand...


Is the Bachelor's degree to meet requirements from a church board or like agency?


----------



## newperthpastor

ReformedReidian said:


> newperthpastor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is just for personal edification only, why not download 30 courses from RTS Itunes U, download the syllabi, and get busy? It's free (excepting cost of textbooks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's hoping to also get a Bachelor's degree out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the Bachelor's degree to meet requirements from a church board or like agency?
Click to expand...


I think one day he would like to get a Masters degree, possibly. Gotta have a Bachelors first.


----------



## pegasister

newperthpastor said:


> Calvin College... no?



As a member of the CRC who's seen many former classmates go off to Calvin, and has taken note of the denomination's current trajectory, I'd be wary of pursuing a degree there anyway...


----------



## mhseal

pegasister said:


> newperthpastor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin College... no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the CRC who's seen many former classmates go off to Calvin, and has taken note of the denomination's current trajectory, I'd be wary of pursuing a degree there anyway...
Click to expand...


I work at Calvin, and while the school is known for strong academics, I wouldn't send anyone here for theology.


----------



## newperthpastor

I believe my friend is going to try Belhaven. Thanks everyone for your help. If you happen to think of other schools that fit the bill (Reformed, Online, Bachelor's, Bible/Theology degree) please post the additions. Thanks again.


----------



## Huckleberrylane

My dad got his Masters and Doctorate through Homestead College of Bible. He thoroughly enjoyed the study and enjoyed talking with Dr. Pent as well. If you've read the Ten Peas in a Pod book, you might recognize Dr. David Pent as the the eldest of the Dr. Arnold Pent children. If you haven't read it, you should! It was a huge encouragement to us!


----------



## Edward

Huckleberrylane said:


> Homestead College of Bible



Is it accredited? Didn't see any indication of that in a quick scan of the site.


----------

